# Atmosphere by Wavelet Theory



## EvgenyEmelyanov (May 18, 2016)

Hey there.

I would like to show you my first sample library.

Atmosphere is an Extensive toolkit for film/game composers and musicians who need deep atmospheres for their projects. This library contains carefully recorded, ready to work instruments and designed pads, soundscapes, drones, synths, rhythmic elements, textures. Inspired by shoegaze, post-rock, ambient artists like Hammock, Jon Hopkins, Sigur Ros, Slow Meadow.


All samples in .WAV format, 48kHz / 24bit

Requires the full version of Kontakt 5.5.0 or higher (not compatible with free Kontakt player)

116 sounds/ 1.4 GB
Available at HERE


Walkthrough:


----------



## drumman (May 18, 2016)

Demos sound great!
Are all the sounds heard in the demo songs only from Atmosphere?
Any intro discount for the wonderful v.i. folks here (not that $30 isn't pretty good anyway)?


----------



## RiffWraith (May 18, 2016)

I understand 'Atmosphere' is a generic name that can apply to anything, but please be aware that a sample lib called 'Atmosphere' already exists. It may not be for sale anymore, but you might want to reconsider the name. Just a thought.

Cheers.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (May 19, 2016)

drumman said:


> Demos sound great!
> Are all the sounds heard in the demo songs only from Atmosphere?
> Any intro discount for the wonderful v.i. folks here (not that $30 isn't pretty good anyway)?



Thanks!
For example, everything except the drums is made with Atmosphere in "Flashback Lights" demo.



RiffWraith said:


> I understand 'Atmosphere' is a generic name that can apply to anything, but please be aware that a sample lib called 'Atmosphere' already exists. It may not be for sale anymore, but you might want to reconsider the name. Just a thought.
> 
> Cheers.



I didn't even think about it. Thank you.


----------



## Ben H (May 19, 2016)

Just wanted to say that the demos sound lovely.


----------



## drumman (May 19, 2016)

RiffWraith said:


> I understand 'Atmosphere' is a generic name that can apply to anything, but please be aware that a sample lib called 'Atmosphere' already exists. It may not be for sale anymore, but you might want to reconsider the name. Just a thought.



I like the use of Atmosphere as a "base name" anyway because it aptly describes the content, I think.
Maybe "Atmospheres" or "Atmospheric" or something.


----------



## spyder (May 19, 2016)

The sounds are certainly interesting. Good luck with the library!

Atmosphere is the name of the predecessor of Spectrasonic's Omnisphere. It is a similar library, and though it is no longer on sale, Spectrasonics may own the name.


----------



## Reaktor (May 19, 2016)

This library sounds fantastic for $30. It has exactly the sound & mood I'm looking for - great job!


----------



## lucky909091 (May 20, 2016)

Oh well.
I purchased it and I can tell you all: this is so useful.
If you are searching for actual TV or game composing sounds: here they are.

Great library. Awesome and advisable.


----------



## higgs (May 21, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> But I wouldn't worry too much about the name. Spectrasonics changed the name a while back and unless it's trademarked (I doubt it is) then they don't own it. Atmos would be a cooler name, but that could be trademarked (surround system).


Careful doling out legal advice - trademark lawyers are expensive and many of them are very good. Trademark law is not exactly a field that lawyers just 'dabble' in; it is very much a specialty in which it takes time to become established. It took me nearly a year, a few proof submissions, and fair chunk of coin to receive a trademark. I had a good lawyer that made 'quick' work of it too.

You can always do a search here: http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/ to lookup a name and see its TM status. But your best bet is to take a beat and get a consult with a good trademark attorney. Often times they'll do consults for very reasonable rates or even free. 

Think of it like this: you've got a great product that you've put love and sweat into... Flash forward to the future where it's taken time and hard work to develop you product and its name. You've finally gotten it to a successful place, and then someone makes their own software with your product's name which creates confusion in the market, they potentially benefit from your name, and thus a brand is damaged.

Anyhow, I'm just a bunch of words on some Internet board (a very cool one, but you know what I'm saying), so please don't take my word for it. 

Start down the path with a plan for success. I wish you all the best! 

K, I'm done preaching.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (May 22, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> The voiceover could be clearer



No problem.




higgs said:


> Think of it like this: you've got a great product that you've put love and sweat into... Flash forward to the future where it's taken time and hard work to develop you product and its name.



Thank you for your thoughts. I really appreciate it.


----------



## higgs (May 22, 2016)

EvgenyEmelyanov said:


> Thank you for your thoughts. I really appreciate it.



I hope that didn't come off as preachy as I think it might have. I just wanted to straighten out the trademark mindset -which is serious business- and then hopefully steer this thread back to a cool product!


----------

